Question: How Hacker News Fights Fake News? - rammy1234
======
erpaa
That is easy. Try linking gab.com, bitchute.com, sputniknews.com,
usareally.com, dangerous.com, rt.com, vk.com, etc, etc, etc.

You will get some rude words and maybe IP-ban too.

